# Detailer wanted



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi all, I'm in Prestatyn for a week, and the OCD in me can't stand to look at a dirty car for a week. I refuse to go to any sort of automated or foreign car wash and wondered if there are any local detailers to give my car a once over while I'm here  happy to pay for services rendered


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Phil H covers North Wales, send him a message via the forum would be my advice.


----------

